# Replacing rear Suspension. parts?



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

Working on a 97 GXE. I have done the front, was easy to find most of the parts. Now starting on the rear I'm having some issues getting the correct parts or maybe just the names of the parts.

Got springs, struts, Lateral Link, Insulators, mounts and hardware for them already. I'm looking to also replace the these bushings. Both #8's and Both #11's









I believe these are #11 --> Energy Suspension 7.3120 Rear Control Arm Bushings 
Didn't really want performance but unable to find OEM. 

What would the #8's be under and they also look like they are two different sizes.


----------



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

I think part of my confusion comes from the part that is being called the "Lateral Link" on parts sites. The actual Lateral Link is #7 correct? My parts supplier is giving me part #9 as the lateral link

Example Lateral link


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM, #7 is the lateral link. #9 is called a control rod. The #8's are two different sizes; the one on the left is definitely larger and it's called a large lateral link bushing while the right one is called a small lateral link bushing.


----------



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

so for #8, I need these? --> RC-666372

and for #11, these then --->Energy Suspension 7.3120

also, are any of these pressed in?


----------



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

I did find this on Google randomly if it makes it any better.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The bushings with the metal band around them are definitely a press fit. If you don't have the equipment, get a shop to install them.


----------



## gee46 (Sep 29, 2014)

i need #5 and #6, does the 200sx would fit into sunny/sentra?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probable. You can use a sight like NissanPartsZone.com to look up the part, and then search the part number at their site to see the interchange.


----------

